# Ferrero Rocher Vape



## Silver (6/2/16)

This goes out to all the DIY experts

Can you create this as a vape?




If you can - and it tastes good - I will buy a lot!

I know the chocolate vapes are not easy but does anyone have any ideas on how to create something that tastes like this awesome chocolate?

I'm talking about the little ball shaped ones that are in a gold wrapper. The original ones. Not the recent derivatives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto (6/2/16)

I second this. Hazelnut chocolate vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (7/2/16)

I think there is a nutella concentrate.
I believe the fererros are made by the same company that makes nutella and they have nutella inside.

I would try mix a little nutella with possibly some sweet cream and some hazelnut/almond.
http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/nutella-flavour-concentrate/

This is a great idea @Silver.
I think ill try mix a batch next month after I buy some nutella concentrate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/2/16)

Here's a link to HIC's recipe Ferrero Rocher http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-ferrero-rocher-nutella-truffles.26298/

If anyone has theses ingredients, it's worth a shot. I'm missing most of them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cam (7/2/16)

i have one i make for my wife.. not 100% as the choc does suffer the same problem of being a bit artificial. i can make you a bottle if you feel like trying it... no charge, its just ok.. not amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cam (7/2/16)

I have all the ingredients for hics version, although i actuslly cant do it as coils scortch instantly. sadly fa choc and coco scorch faster than any other choc, or any other flavour i have found, i use them, but at much smaller % to negate this slightly. also not sub ohm stuff... or at least not very far sub.


----------



## rogue zombie (7/2/16)

cam said:


> i have one i make for my wife.. not 100% as the choc does suffer the same problem of being a bit artificial. i can make you a bottle if you feel like trying it... no charge, its just ok.. not amazing



Ya I get the confectionery chocolate with everything I've tried chocolate wise. It works with donut because that is the chocolate you get with donuts, but I don't like it when chocolate is the main feature.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## method1 (7/2/16)

Yup, the HIC version tastes like baker's / cooking chocolate, as much as I love FA they didn't get chocolate right.
That said, I might have something for you @Silver - will let you know if it survives the dreaded steep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/16)

Christos said:


> I think there is a nutella concentrate.
> I believe the fererros are made by the same company that makes nutella and they have nutella inside.
> 
> I would try mix a little nutella with possibly some sweet cream and some hazelnut/almond.
> ...



Thanks @Christos - great suggestion there on the Nutella


----------



## Silver (7/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Here's a link to HIC's recipe Ferrero Rocher http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-ferrero-rocher-nutella-truffles.26298/
> 
> If anyone has theses ingredients, it's worth a shot. I'm missing most of them.



Thanks @rogue zombie - great find
I am not into DIY yet so dont have the ingredients but that does look great


----------



## Silver (7/2/16)

cam said:


> i have one i make for my wife.. not 100% as the choc does suffer the same problem of being a bit artificial. i can make you a bottle if you feel like trying it... no charge, its just ok.. not amazing



Thanks @cam for the offer - very kind of you - but don't worry 
I know what you mean about the chocolate tasting alightly artificial. 
Its a pity that chocolate is a difficult flavour for vaping


----------



## Silver (7/2/16)

method1 said:


> Yup, the HIC version tastes like baker's / cooking chocolate, as much as I love FA they didn't get chocolate right.
> That said, I might have something for you @Silver - will let you know if it survives the dreaded steep



Thanks for the feedback @method1 - this chocolate flavour needs to be conquered by the flavour companies 

Looking forward to hear if what you have survives the dreaded steep - lol

PS - this is why this forum is so great. Ask a question about almost any topic and get several extremely informed replies from experienced folk in a short while....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (7/2/16)

Morning gentlemen, I've never tried this - but some flavors I've seen that could possibly be used for the recipe:

1) TFA: Hazelnut Praline
2) Dolce De Leche <-- This to me tastes like it has some chocolate in it

Not entirely sure how the Hazelnut tastes, so not sure if it is really a praline taste. Anyone here tried it yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (7/2/16)

I ate a box of Ferreros today to get a feel for the flavour.
Nah just kidding I ate them because they looked so lonely!

This is an interesting request because I find the best way to enjoy them is not to chew on them and mash all the flavours at once but to suck the outside chocolate until the wafer is revealed. And then enjoy the wafer while the Nutella chocolate mix ozzes onto your tongue.
Finally the hazelnut is a nice reminder to chew also cleansing the palette of chocolate but at the same time enhancing the experience like a glass of cognac after a good meal, dessert and an espresso.
Would be quite a task to replicate this in an eliquid unless in my mind it was 2 or 3 juices namely inside the wafer #1 and outside the wafer with wafer #2 and inside the wafer with hazelnut #3.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (7/2/16)

Silver said:


> This goes out to all the DIY experts
> 
> Can you create this as a vape?
> 
> ...



even though the picture shows Caramel, it is definitely like Hanuta, and that is very close to Rocher. Both are made by Ferrero: 



http://www.intaste.de/mom-and-pop-calipitter-chow-aroma.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (7/2/16)

This could work...?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## yuganp (8/2/16)

@Silver if you want, I can make the hic version that @rogue zombie mentioned as it is favorite of my gf. Not my type, have all ingredients.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/2/16)

yuganp said:


> @Silver if you want, I can make the hic version that @rogue zombie mentioned as it is favorite of my gf. Not my type, have all ingredients.



My goodness @yuganp - that would be amazing if you could! I just want to taste so a few ml is more than fine. Maybe bring to the vape meet if you will be there? Very kind of you


----------



## Greyz (8/2/16)

Id be interested in buying if anyone gets this right and is selling it.


----------



## zadiac (8/2/16)

@Silver , I think I'll be able to create it. Don't know if I'll have it by the time of the meet, but if not, I'll send it on to you. The Ferrero Rocher chocolates are also some of my favorite treats and it will be a good challenge to try and make it. 
Will keep you up to date.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

